# Small Bubble Inside Glass Panel



## Water Wolf (Aug 6, 2011)

I just noticed a small bubble about the size of a pin head that appears to be inside the front glass panel of my fairly new and well taken care of All-Glass Megaflow aquarium. Has anyone ever seen anything like this in their aquarium glass. I don't think it's a chip becasue I can't feel anything with my fingernail.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Air bubbles sometimes happen, dont worry about it.


----------



## Water Wolf (Aug 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> Air bubbles sometimes happen, dont worry about it.


ksls:
Thanks for your response. Has anyone else seen these when taking a close look at their glass during cleaning? I was told that air bubbles may be trapped in the glass during manufacturing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I've never seen any in my tanks, but I've seen plenty of pictures that other people have posted and I've seen a couple at the LFS. It would probably bother me to have one based purely on aesthetic reasons, but I wouldn't worry much about it's structural integrity.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I've never seen any in my tanks, but I've seen plenty of pictures that other people have posted and I've seen a couple at the LFS. It would probably bother me to have one based purely on aesthetic reasons, but I wouldn't worry much about it's structural integrity.


Agreed, I have a 30g that iv been useing for 6 years with a small bubble on the side. No problems with it structualy


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

one of my 55's has that! no worries!


----------



## Water Wolf (Aug 6, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> one of my 55's has that! no worries!


amazonjungle:
Is the bubble in the front panel?

Does anyone else have them in the front panel? Since my tank is predrilled and has the overflow mounted to the back, I don't have the choice to turn the tank around.


----------

